# (mo) Simms Mountain Cool Hand Duce SH MH



## tony merritt (Aug 20, 2016)

Duce is a 80lb blk male sired by FC Double Duce. 3yrs old, has good hips ,eyes elbows, eic and cnm clear. Duce went 10 straight hunt tests in a row to earn his titles. Duce also has ft derby points. Duce is an excellent marker with a ton of drive. He has great kennel manners and confirmation. Duce was featured in Silent Draw Outdoors with Club in Arkansas and will be again this season. He is now at stud $500.00 , brucellosis test by my vet a must. Stud fee due at first breeding more info at simmsmountainkennels.com or email [email protected] 573 431 2354 or 573 747 7663


----------

